
Show HN: Which Marketplace? A crowd-sourced list. App markets for side-projects - patrics123
Hello HN!<p>Are you looking to build an extension, app or plugin as a side project?<p>If you ever wondered what other software ecosystems and marketplaces there are besides the crowded WordPress Plugins, Shopify Apps and Chrome Extension Store we have a solution for you.<p>A free crowd-sourced list with (50+) plugin marketplaces, app stores and software extension directories for different target markets.<p>Check it out:<p>&gt;&gt; <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;rpBPQx" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;rpBPQx</a> (Airtable spreadsheet)<p>If you&#x27;d like to stay in touch or add your thoughts and experiences into the database, check out the “More Info” tab in the spreadsheet.<p>Patric
======
patrics123
We are currently at 65 marketplaces / platforms and counting ...

